
Gojot – git- and Go-based distributed encrypted journal - Qwertystop
https://gojot.schollz.com/index.html
======
Qwertystop
Useful, convenient, fairly fast (most of the delay I'm experiencing is
probably in having to connect to and sync with GitHub). Good built-in
organization system.

